# new to handguns and to forum



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

Just saying Hi, and that I am leaning heavily towards the 9mm M&P as my first handgun. Have shot a few others, but like this one a lot.
This looks like an interesting forum, and I'm sure I'll be spending time here in the future.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Howdy, and welcome. I'm sure the M&P will be a fine choice for your first pistol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp Dalesky. I agree with Hberttmank 100%. The M&P also has S&W's life time warranty behind it. The 9mm doesn't cost a arm and leg for ammo and the recoil isn't that bad that maybe the wife will join you. Good luck.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Weather your first or your newest gun the M&P is a fantastic choice. Don't limit yourself to just one choice but the M&P happens to be my favorite. The service model is my main range fun the the compact is my carry/nightstand gun. Here is a few pics of my two.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Warning!: You start off with just getting one 9mm M&P, then the addiction starts...


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome, and congratulations on your excellent taste in firearms. The M&P 9 is my carry gun. I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## Xenia (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like my MP 9 c.

One of the great things about it is that it is good for lefties like me. I haven't done it yet as the gun is still very new to me, but I am going to move the magazine release over to the other side. (yea, the wrong side... he he).

The other thing I like about it is that I could adjust the grip size. And, really, this is so easy, two people could regularly trade of using the gun as changing the backstrap takes 30 seconds or less.

It shoots great too!


----------

